# Healthcare question



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

In preparing for our trip to Mexico in the upcoming months, I am trying to be prepared for everything! I currently have medical insurance here in the US. How is this handled in Mexico? Do the doctors and or hospitals accept health insurance? If so what kinds? I could always keep my insurance here in the US and of course in the instance I got sick with something or needed an operation I could travel back here to have it done. But what about medical emergency situations there and such? Any info on this topic would be much appreciated, thanks!!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Lorij said:


> In preparing for our trip to Mexico in the upcoming months, I am trying to be prepared for everything! I currently have medical insurance here in the US. How is this handled in Mexico? Do the doctors and or hospitals accept health insurance? If so what kinds? I could always keep my insurance here in the US and of course in the instance I got sick with something or needed an operation I could travel back here to have it done. But what about medical emergency situations there and such? Any info on this topic would be much appreciated, thanks!!


In Mexico, there are a number of options for health insurance. In order of increasing cost, they are:

Seguro Popular - Available to all Mexicans at no cost, I don't know if foreigners can use you it. Care is not as good as IMSS.

Seguro Social (IMSS) - Many Mexicans get it through their jobs; foreigners on an imigrante (FM2) or noimigrante (FM3) can apply and get it for about $3000 pesos/year.

Private health insurance 

Pay as you go - Because medical expenses are a lot less in Mexico, this option is not as crazy as it would be in the US.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Lorij said:


> In preparing for our trip to Mexico in the upcoming months, I am trying to be prepared for everything! I currently have medical insurance here in the US. How is this handled in Mexico? Do the doctors and or hospitals accept health insurance? If so what kinds? I could always keep my insurance here in the US and of course in the instance I got sick with something or needed an operation I could travel back here to have it done. But what about medical emergency situations there and such? Any info on this topic would be much appreciated, thanks!!


Are you planning to live in MX, or stay for a short or an extended time?

You can get trip insurance from many vendors, probably including your current insurer, and there are longer term "out of country" policies that cover various things at various levels. 

If you are going to a place near a big metropolitan area, it's likely that the care you could get for an emergency is equal to or better than some US hospitals at the better hospitals in the US.


----------



## Bajaceresa (Aug 17, 2012)

Does your US insurance cover emergencies out of the country? That is something you need to check with your provider. If so, and you need emergency services, you will have to pay out-of-pocket and file for reimbursement with your insurance company. Be prepared to submit not only the bills from each doctor and facility, but also a full description of services. If your insurance company does not provide out-of-country services and you are traveling for a short period of time, travel insurance is the way to go.


----------



## goerge111 (Oct 23, 2012)

Travel Insurance is not very expensive. Usually less than $200 Usd a month for deluxe coverage including drugs. 

1st class is the way to go from experience as there are varying standards. I do not know if it is like this in all of Mexico but in Saltillo usually a family member stay with you over night to meet your simple needs. Perhaps other members have more on this point.

Not to fear mid to upper health care is good.

Watch out for the throw away slippers scam. Cost me $300.00 pesos not covered by insurance.

Enjoy your stay and pack your own throw away slippers.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

goerge111 said:


> 1st class is the way to go from experience as there are varying standards. I do not know if it is like this in all of Mexico but in Saltillo usually a family member stay with you over night to meet your simple needs. Perhaps other members have more on this point.


A few years ago, I had to spend three nights in a good private hospital in Mexico City. There was a sofa in my room that could be turned into a bed, if I wanted to have a friend or relative stay with me. I didn't feel the need to have an overnight guest, but that didn't present any problems as all of my medical and other needs were taken care of by the competent and caring staff of nurses and attendants.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Public hospitals are different. I had to stay in one for four days. While the doctors and nurses were excellent, all else is different. You need someone there during visitor hours in case additional medications or an IV replacement is needed. These are not part of the hospital bill and your companion will have to go to either the hospital pharmacy or one nearby and buy the necessary medications. Lab tests, x-rays, etc. are covered, however, in order to exit the hospital, the bill must be paid. Your companion will have to pay the bill as you can not leave the room/ward and go to a public area to pay it. There is security there to prevent it. Four nights, x-rays, blood tests, medications, etc totaled 12,000 pesos.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes, I survived a burst appendix last winter and underwent two surgeries to save my life. It was mandatory that someone stay in my room at all times. Friends stayed during surgeries and I hired a nurse or university student, studying to become a doctor, at other times. Friends were given a list of necessary supplies that had to be purchased before my surgery. I had to remove the limits on my bank accounts in order to get the money to pay the hospital and doctors before leaving. I was told I could stay without charge until I had the money available. The private hospital was beautiful and the staff excellent even in the small city of San Andres, 9 miles from Catemaco.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Bajaceresa said:


> Does your US insurance cover emergencies out of the country? That is something you need to check with your provider. If so, and you need emergency services, you will have to pay out-of-pocket and file for reimbursement with your insurance company. Be prepared to submit not only the bills from each doctor and facility, but also a full description of services. If your insurance company does not provide out-of-country services and you are traveling for a short period of time, travel insurance is the way to go.


For those of us who still work (in the USA) and who have employer-sponsored healthcare coverage ... such as I do with Blue Cross/Blue Shield ... I believe most of those plans ... including mine ... provide for reimbursement of emergency-related medical costs while outside the USA. But, as you point-out ... it's "reimbursement." 

My experience with and observation of the typical, traditional "travel insurance" most people purchase is that most do not provide much in the way of reimbursement for medical attention. Read the fine-print very carefully before purchasing, if you have the opportunity (many policies are available for reading only after we purchase them).

Medical care in Mexico is very different than what those of us in the USA are accustomed to. Substandard, to the thinking of most people ... IMO. It's a hit or miss proposition. The cities with the largest populations - the top 4 or 5 - is where the overall best attention is available. But there are still challenges we expats will face which need to be overcome. Testing, supplies, assistance ... to name three.


----------

